# prüfen ob variable existiert



## AeroX (15. Feb 2008)

hallo,
ich möchte gerne prüfen ob eine variable existiert, aber wie?


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Was heisst schon existieren?
Eigentlich existiert alles nur in unseren Köpfen...

Aber mal ernsthaft, irgendwie bist du da auf dem Holzweg.

Wie wäre es mit einer (Hash)Map?


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2008)

AeroX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich möchte gerne prüfen ob eine variable existiert, aber wie?



Versuch sie im Code zu verwenden und wenn es einen Fehler beim Kompilieren gibt, dann gibt es sie wohl nicht 

P.S.:
Ich tippe auch ganz stark auf Holzweg.


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (15. Feb 2008)

was genau meinst du? willst du sehen, ob referenzen objekte referenzieren ? das kannst du so machen:
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("Referenz x referenziert "+(x==null?"nichts.":" ein Objekt."));
```


----------



## AeroX (15. Feb 2008)

also, ich möchte bei diesem beispiel prüfen, ob die variable a angegeben wurde!

```
public String hallo(String a)
{
  if ([wenn existiert a]) 
  {
    System.out.println("hallo");
  }
}
```


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

a != null


----------



## Ocean-Driver (15. Feb 2008)

Also, du willst am prüfen ob die Variable initalisiert / einen Wert angenommen hat? 


```
Object a = new Object();

if(a != null)
sageHallo();
```



```
String wert = "";


if(!wert.equals(""))sageHallo();
```


----------



## AeroX (15. Feb 2008)

```
public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        if (args[0]!=null)
        {
            GFileName = args[0];
        }
        else
        {
            GFileName = "...";
        }
   }
```

ich schick euch einfach mal den code


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2008)

war das jetzt eine Frage? 
args[0] wird kaum null sein, wie übergibt man einem Programm den Parameter null?
dann solltest du lieber die Länge von args prüfen, < 1 wird bedeuten, dass args[0] nicht da ist


----------



## AeroX (15. Feb 2008)

ja, ich habs jetzt ! 
vielen dank!


----------

